# Well, I got lucky. Anyone else?



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hit the stand this morning at approximately 6:20am. Hocking County at the parent's property. In a peninsula of oaks/thick grape vines/honeysuckle between a long driveway and a powerline. Down a very steep hill in front of me was a friend with a nice baited setup. I was more there for the enjoyment of being out on the first day, I expected all deer to be funneling to him. Well, they did. They came in quickly and caught him off gaurd. Three does and a decent 115-120 8pt. The bolted and ran around the hollow blowing very loudly at him. I could see them a few hundred yards down the hill, and could only smile because I thought the hunt was over. These Hocking deer are much spookier than the urban deer we usually hunt, afterall. Well, somehow, the deer decided to run straight up hill, across a power line, and directly under my treestand. I was shocked this happened, and at such speed. I shot and nailed the doe at 20 yards. She ran 50 yards and collapsed in our driveway. Easiest and one of the most exciting hunts I've ever had! Let this be the start of a great season!

How did everyone else do?


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

congrats...nice doe to start the season


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going and perfect shot placement. Congrats Looks like a prime "fatty".
Congrats on a GREAT opening day.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats! That looks like some good eatin'


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice shot, good lookin doe.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

nice looking doe great shot


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good job, now you got 5 more tags to fill


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Excellent shot! A good eater for sure!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Well done, now you have more memories that you and only you will enjoy the rest of your life. It is the event, the time invested, and the reward of how it all comes together wether planed or by accident. It is not the Kill but the total package.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

yea buddddy, now time to wait for some antlers.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good job Kyle. You smoked that sucker. Going to give it a try tomorrow if the scratching stops. Did your Dad get out?
Bob


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks a lot fellas, I just can't wait to try some backstrap tomorrow for lunch...mmmmmmmm

Short, she is a little fatty isn't she?

Bob, no he didn't get out today but he gets encouraged and excited when he hears about lots of deer down at the property. Maybe this will be his year for something a little bigger than a German Shep.?  Good luck, hope that chigger/ivy itch doesn't have you shakin up in the treestand.


----------



## Summit (Dec 27, 2009)

I got into the Woods this morning. After I got setup, I sat there for about 20 Minutes, then some Trespassers came into our Property and was really noisey and we had to call the Sherriff. Went back out this evening and was able to get a Big Mature Doe right at the end of Shooting Hours. Wasnt able to get any Field Pics, because it got Dark on us. I did manage to get a Cell Phone Pic of her Hanging in my Shed though..... Gonna go back out this Morning and try again since this Doe is basically going to be all Hamburger!!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

saw 3 does in the morning but no shot at em and 5 in the evening and one of the nice sized does was right where i wanted it at 20 yards, but was WAAAAAAY too quartered towards me to even think about takin the shot. my friend got a smaller one so needless to say a piece of backstrap hit the grill last night!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I was hunting in Hocking County as well. If it was turkey season, i would have been set. Trying again this evening.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothin but noises for me. Except this mornin i saw a shooter opossum


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice doe, Summit. Did the sheriff get to write any tickets? GC, I was in NW Hocking. Where abouts were you? No Turkey sightings my way, kind of odd.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice deer summit - Congrats!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good job Summit.
Had a 8" spike come by around 5:30, at 6:20 a really nice older doe came in but she had 2 juniors with her so I let them go. I've shot momma does in the past and really don't won't to go through the "get away kids" game again. Great to be in the woods.Nice night for sure. Flock of about 20 hens went through as well.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrat's on an opening day kill....I hunted a few hours saturday night and saw nothing....I didn't stay out till dark though due to equipment failure....my spitfire broadhead blades fell out on 2 out of the 3 I had with me....looks like the screws fell out and when I went to check the blades they fell out....I guess this is some thing I will need to check in the future....never really used them before....so I got educated.....kinda glad I didn't see anything

Congrat's to ALL that had luck this past weekend....I was hunting Hocking county too.....the season will only get better from here....it can't get much worse


----------



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice deer guys! Dont make burger out of those tender does, steaks, tips or roasts from the loin is amazing. Make your burger from that old buck you get during rut.  I also got a doe on Public ground_fell 20 feet from the road. Easiest drag I ever had.. Make sure your tags are in order, I was checked twice.. Good luck all.


----------



## Summit (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! Mushi the Sheriff did get to write some Tickets..  I didnt see anything this morning, but the evening Hunt was Active. Nothing in Range though, until on my way out of Woods when I almost got Ran Over by another big Momma Doe, lol. Was Dark though and past Shooting Time.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Yessir. I had some luck as well. I got into the woods before shooting hours and ended up bumping a deer that was bedded down. I shined my flashlight in its direction and saw a set of eyes looking at me. I thought it was a raccoon at first, but then I saw a flicker of an ear and realized it was another deer bedded down. I backed up about 20-30 yds and climbed up into a tree. I pulled up my bow, screwed two hooks into the tree, hung my backpack and bow, and turned around after getting strapped in. By this time the deer (a doe) had stood up and started walking in my direction. It made a big circle at about 40 yds and started to walk away. I made a doe bleat noise with my mouth and the deer turned 180 degrees and started walking towards me. She stopped at 20 yds, just barely quartering towards me. I made the shot at 7:06am and she took off running til I lost sight of her about 100 yds away. I was in my settled in my stand for all of 5 minutes before I shot. I climbed down, found my arrow, which had good blood on it. Started looking around, no blood. Finally, I decided to go start looking for blood where I last saw her. Looked for a while and still no blood. Finally I started just walking. I ended up bumping 3 more deer, none of which were the doe I shot. After about an hour, hour and a half of looking, I finally found her in a dried up creek bed. I thought that the shot was pretty good, but it ended up being a little back and a little high. Either way, I was able to clip a lung and the heart. The exit hole was the biggest I have ever seen. It was about 3 inches in diameter. With a hole that big, I figured there would have been a lot of blood, but whatever, I found her and that's all that matters. Can't wait to get back out there!!!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice! Congrats fellas!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

There ya go, Mark. Way to put use to that new truck!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice job buddy, I put an arrow in a doe sat night at Jacks, but must have hit high, it was a passthrough with not a lot of blood, first part was somewhat clear and then it was spotty and sometimes heavy and thick. I let her lay all night, kicked her back up in the am and she was gone, moving well. I saw quite a few deer Sat night and Sun morning weekend but nothing I really wanted to shoot. Sun night was windy and pretty quite. Love the new climber, need to get used to it so it wont be a hune PITA setting it up on a tree in the dark. Give me a shout if you want to get a hunt in some wed/thurs after work. BTW geese were everywhere from sun up to 9 or so Sun morning. Those fields may be worth it after all.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats to all with their success!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congrats Mushi. Good looking doe. Good eats there!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats to "I Shock Em"! That's a heck of a story too!


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice deer fellas congrats.


----------

